# Going off the pill--how your body has reacted



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi everybody, I went off the pill January 7th and my period has never returned. My doctor put me on progesterone pills to try and get me ovulating again and it failed twice. I know have to go see a gynecologist. I really hope my body is just screwed up because i went off the pill. Has anyone else had this problem before when going off the birth control pill. I really hope that this is not going to effect my chances of having children. If anyone has experienced anything like this before please reply. Thanks Percy


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Percy,I went off the Pill last July and my period is MIA. No idea why. I went off the Pill not to get pregnant, but because my PMS was so horrid. I can't say I miss my period much but I also don't want to get premature osteoporosis (I'm 34).


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I too am also wondering about this. I have been on the pill for 5 years now, I am on it long term due to incredible horrific period pain. I am wondering when the day comes that I want to have children, will I be able to? How long does it take for this to get out of your system? It is kind of scary the huge effect this little pill can have on a womens body. So if anyone can shed some light on this I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I didn't really have any problems coming off the pill at all.Anyway I think usually most woman can concieve fairly quickly after coming off the pill as long as they are at the stage in life where they would have normal fertility (if you come off them when you are 40 and have problems concieving, it may be because you are 40 and nothing to do with the pill).Lisa? have been to the doctor and had your hormones tested and all that right? A friend of mine lost her period from a bengin tumor on the pituitary so they do need to check you out and make sure everything is hunky dory.K.ETA: http://www.drspock.com/article/0,1510,5611,00.html standard advice is off the pill for 2-3 months before you start trying to get pregnant.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I am just kind of scared that I will not be able to concieve when I want to as I have been on the pill for so long. Also wondering where I am taking the pill for pain if that pain will return while I am not taking the pills. I am not sure if I could deal with that pain while trying to concieve. When and if I do concieve are you able to go back on the pill while you are pregnant? Or will I have to go months without the pill and in pain while pregnant?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You do not go back on the pill when you are pregnant, but you usually don't have period pains with pregnancy (as you stop having periods) There may be other pains/aches, etc from the pregnancy (no personal experience) but that is usually different from what woman go through monthly with their period (and some has to do with just having a big weight in the belly, so pressure on the back, etc.)The pain may come back while you are off the pill, but sometimes it is the same as before or it may be different. They should be able to give you something to counteract the pain while you are trying to conceive.Being on the pill tends to mimic being pregnant so I suspect if it helps the pain so would pregnancy.K.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

My doctor ran some blood tests and found the my estrogen level is really low, unfortunately. He put me on medication short term and I am now waiting to see a gyne doctor. That explains why my period never came back after going off the pill. It had nothing to due with going off the pill. We just didn't realize I had gyne problems before because the pill kept me from missing my period. My mom always thought it was weird that I have never got pregnant. She has already mentioned before that maybe I'm infertile. Well unfortunately she may be right. Hopefully this can be fixed.


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

i came off the pill 2 months ago. i'm actually doing better now. but, my body's screwed up in thaqt whole area.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

bluesclues, I have been on the pill for almost 10 years and my gynocologist says I could try to conceive after one full month without the pill. He used to say 2 months, so I don't know if thinking has changed? I'm not going off the pill anytime soon, but like to know these things in case I'd need to plan in advance. I do have horrific period pain without the pill (still pretty bad with it) and could only stand it so long if I was TTC but not succeeding. If the pill helps your pain, a pregnancy very well could do the same. Some women have less painful periods after a pregnancy, too. I hope I will be one of those lucky ones. It's not a reason to have a kid before you're ready, but something that makes me thinking maybe I shouldn't wait years and years and years. Not everyone has less painful cramps after a pregnancy, either.P.S. My periods were very regular before the pill and I could always tell when I ovulated (it was painful). For someone with a less regular cycle, I can see how it might take a lot longer for it to get back to a more regular point after stopping the pill.


----------



## 16570 (Jun 24, 2005)

I had been on the pill for 11 years because of irregular painful periods. I went off of them september 2002 because I wanted to get pregnant. It took exactly 6 months for me to get pregnant and I did not have a period the entire 6 months I was trying. I just think for some woman it takes longer to start ovulating. My ob/gyn had even sent me to a specialist and I had and MRI and some other tests done. He just told me my hormones were imbalanced. My doctor wanted me to take clomid after 6 months of trying. I was about to start taking them when I found out I was pregnant. Luckily I took a pregnancy test the day I was supose to start taking them. I went right back on the pills shortly after my son was born so I don't know if my cycles would still be crazy or not. Other than not having a period the six months after stopping them I don't recall any other symptoms as far as pain. I just took myself off of them again two weeks ago and am waiting to see how it goes. I believe they are making me sick so I am testing my theory. Anyway, just give it some time. everyone is different. you can still get pregnant even if you don't have a period. you could ovulate and not even know it. I hope this helps.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Kath,I have a physical scheduled in August. I did have my thyroid tested in November right before I had surgery at Mayo and that was OK. That includes hormone levels, right? How do they check the pituitary? I have had so many blood tests done in the past year from all of my doctor visits, tests and surgery that I can't imagine that they've missed anything. But who knows.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Thyroid hormones are controlled by the thyroid gland. Although I think one of them they test for is from the pituitary and tells the thyroid to release thyroid hormone. But that wouldn't be enough to tell all the things the pituitary gland does.I think they can do tests for the other hormones that are released by the pituitary (or any other glands as well) Some of them are involved in the whole ovulation/period cycle.http://www.pituitarydisorder.net/terms.html


----------



## 16570 (Jun 24, 2005)

The pituitary glan is checked with an MRI. I had one done a few weeks before I became pregnant with my son.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I was on bcp's for 10 yrs when I was younger. When I went off of them it took 7 months for me to get my period again. I had to take a dose of provera for it to happen. Once it began it became irratic for a while, I guess till my body got used to not taking it. I was able to get pregnant but not as fast as I would have liked, it took 6 months. However I don't think that had anything to do w/bcp's and it was yrs afterward.


----------

